# Things you accidentally sold?



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 18, 2014)

Yes, we all make those kinda mistakes when we want to sell something, we just aren't that careful enough nobody's perfect.

I accidentally sold my Cafe Uniform, I loved it so much I accidentally sold it and I was sad. I asked people online if they have a spare, no luck. Now my only hope is to get it my doing part time jobs at the Cafe. 

Anything you accidentally sold?


----------



## Zane (Aug 18, 2014)

I don't think I've ever done that, fortunately. I remember you trying to buy the Caf? uniform. I don't think you can get it again unless you made another character to do the jobs with (I did that to get another brewster set), or if you never got it from the Caf? in the first place.


----------



## Danielle (Aug 18, 2014)

I accidentally sold my silver shovel when I was first starting the game. I didn't even notice until waaay later either.

I'm pretty sure that's the only thing I've accidentally sold. At least that I've noticed.


----------



## Xanarcah (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm pretty sure I accidentally sold my Golden Shovel. 

Because I had one in my main town and another in my permanent TTing town, and then I suddenly couldn't find my main town's shovel. Not in my locker, not in my museum, not in my side character's stuff, not lying around anywhere in my town. Only conclusion is that I accidentally sold it. Or someone stole it. But eeehhhhh...

I just imported my other Golden Shovel in from my other town and went on planting bells/saplings.


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 18, 2014)

I once accidentally sold my cabana flooring. I was so pissed when I found out, plus it's rare. Good thing it showed up the next day on my island, heh


----------



## dulcet (Aug 18, 2014)

my toy hammer


----------



## MayorPeach (Aug 18, 2014)

Shovel when I first started my game.
I also accidentally sold my first three Post Office rewards (Tissue Box, Letter Set, Piggy Bank)


----------



## DarkOnyx (Aug 18, 2014)

I don't think I've ever accidently sold something.


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 18, 2014)

I think I might've accidentally sold my silver watering can since I can't find it anywhere. I'm always paranoid I'll sell my golden tools though.


----------



## Mango (Aug 18, 2014)

ive sold a lot of things on purpose, but later regretted it
like
i sold my EN TI R E SLOPPY SET 
AND c A R DBO AR D SERI ES 
AND ONCE I SO LD MY FREA KIN  G 

S T RIP ED WE ST UIT 

FOR 450 BELLS
I COULDNT GET IT BACK SO I BOUGHT ANOPTHER OME


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Aug 19, 2014)

In my previous town I didn't know about perfect fruit so I accidentally sold it.  That or I ate it


----------



## Adventure9 (Aug 19, 2014)

When I first started the game, I accidentally sold like 3 or 4 pieces of the sloppy set not knowing they were unorderable ><. On a somewhat unrelated note, I didn't sell my one and only perfect pear...I gave it to one of my villagers OTL...At least they liked it :I


----------



## FriendlyVillager (Aug 19, 2014)

i once sold my bug net by mistake at retail.... i couldn't do anything the whole day!!


----------



## Sholee (Aug 19, 2014)

sold my perfect cherry by accident when i first started playing


----------



## Karupi (Aug 19, 2014)

Sold my silver axe thinking it was the silver slingshot  Luckily, it was on my island so I just went back and bought it


----------



## TykiButterfree (Aug 19, 2014)

I have sold my silver fishing rod twice. My character kept putting it away in the middle of my random fish to sell. heh heh


----------



## mags (Aug 19, 2014)

I sold many things in error when I first started and didn't know they were unorderable.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 19, 2014)

My golden can.


----------



## BerryPop (Aug 19, 2014)

Biskit's  old Sloppy Floor.


----------



## MC4pros (Aug 19, 2014)

I don't think I've ever sold something accidentally to Reese, thankfully.


----------



## debinoresu (Aug 19, 2014)

my soul to the game


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 19, 2014)

no joke I once sold a golden can I got for free by mistake literally minutes after picking it up

thankfully the game saves when you go to someone's town or have someone over and when you or they leave, so I just reset the instant I realized I sold it... which was right after I got the money for it


----------



## rachel123 (Aug 19, 2014)

Once I was super sleepy while playing my game, nearly sold my sloppy set! thank gosh i snapped my 3ds close


----------



## MayorSaki (Aug 19, 2014)

I've sold few Bug-off items when I started, cause I didn't know that I couldn't order them anymore D:


----------



## molas (Aug 19, 2014)

I sold sloppy pieces before I knew they weren't reorderable. I once thought I sold my cosmos fan, but I'd actually had it in storage.


----------



## (ciel) (Aug 19, 2014)

Pretty sure I sold my gold slingshot, because I have absolutely no idea where it went? In previous games, I sold a lot more accidentally. usually tools. But I've been better about double checking in this game.


----------



## Delphine (Aug 19, 2014)

debinoresu said:


> my soul to the game



That plus my silver watering can, I miss it ;n;
bug off stuff and sloppy furniture
Oopsy


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 19, 2014)

rachel123 said:


> Once I was super sleepy while playing my game, nearly sold my sloppy set! thank gosh i snapped my 3ds close


Snapping your 3ds is more of a problem then selling the sloppy set. It didn't corrupt after that did it?


----------



## TeeTee (Aug 19, 2014)

debinoresu said:


> my soul to the game



8D Brilliant, I second that! I am the same... I am a walking/breathing AC zombie.


----------



## Muffie (Aug 19, 2014)

Not even trying to exaggerate but I swear i think I sold my entire set of tools (silver AND gold tools too) once because suddenly they disappeared. I have no clue where they went and i'm sure they didnt get stolen or something since I didn't do a lot of wifiing and I've had a lot of stuff on the ground that hasn't disappeared for a long time now.

But my friend duped me some new stuff so we're all good there now.


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi (Aug 19, 2014)

That never happened to me, but I almost accidently sold all of my gold items.


----------



## stitchmaker (Aug 19, 2014)

I almost sold my golden watering can.  Thankfully Reese stopped me.  The game should make them so you can't sell the golden items.  
The only way you get extras is to make another player and than erase it over and over.
I did sell my cardboard items when I didn't know that they could be bought again.
But I got lucky in my harvest towns and the villagers put up those items over and over.


----------



## Koolkath13 (Aug 19, 2014)

I sold my first perfect pear  but then a few months later a perfect pear tree grew in my town next to retail


----------



## Pirate (Aug 19, 2014)

The amount of times I've accidentally sold _real_ paintings is ridiculous. I've learnt now to keep them wrapped up in their boxes and open them when I'm actually in the museum and about to donate them. I've also sold pieces of the sloppy set, although I sold them on purpose, but at the time I didn't know they were unorderable. Once I found out they weren't, I genuinely never ever ever saw a single piece of the set ever show up in my emporium again.


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Aug 19, 2014)

A popeyed goldfish that I didn't donate to the museum.


----------



## AllisonCypress (Aug 19, 2014)

Most of them were items that I wasn't intending to sell, but now I don't want them anymore...


----------



## EpicDoodle (Aug 19, 2014)

I always seem to sell my tools <_< it takes me a while to realize where my tools went >.<


----------



## mahkala (Aug 19, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> My golden can.



oh no. ; A;

- - - Post Merge - - -

i've accidentally sold furniture more times then i can count. > n< 
luckily tho it was all reorderable at the time.


----------



## Karayuki (Aug 19, 2014)

accidentally sold my gracie items because I wasn't looking


----------



## Saylor (Aug 19, 2014)

I was stupid and sold my perfect fruit at the very beginning of the game, but that was no big deal. Other than that I've accidentally sold quite a few Gulliver items, I keep thinking they're just random reorderable furniture.


----------



## kyasarin (Aug 21, 2014)

sold that beach table that Bud gave me earlier on in the game. Didn't know that it was a rare item. Must've gotten less than 1,000 bells for it. *face palm*


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Aug 21, 2014)

I haven't sold anything unorderable I need from what I remember.


----------



## Pokemanz (Aug 21, 2014)

When I first started the game I sold pieces of the Sloppy set and a perfect cherry I found on the first day. D:


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Aug 21, 2014)

Pokemanz said:


> When I first started the game I sold pieces of the Sloppy set and a perfect cherry I found on the first day. D:


^ Oh that's one, I accidentally sold my perfect orange. I had to wait for another to grow.


----------



## Elise (Aug 21, 2014)

I sold a sahara wallpaper and carpet. That's the worst mistake I've made so far. I was a little upset about it at first but since then I've been careful to double check before I sell any items and I'm yet to sell anything really important.


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 21, 2014)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> ^ Oh that's one, I accidentally sold my perfect orange. I had to wait for another to grow.



Oh god totally forgot about that, the first town I had when I got the game I sold my perfect fruit ;n; Then I reset to the town I have now and I was smart and planted it right away.


----------



## Debra (Aug 21, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I was stupid and sold my perfect fruit at the very beginning of the game, but that was no big deal. Other than that I've accidentally sold quite a few Gulliver items, I keep thinking they're just random reorderable furniture.



..but in NL you _can_ reorder Gulliver's souvenirs.

Things I've accidentally sold.. I'm pretty sure I've sold sloppy items before. I had no idea they were rare until I joined this forum.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 21, 2014)

My hair bow wig -_-


----------



## SolarInferno (Aug 21, 2014)

I accidentally sold my silver watering can. I think I must have selected it without noticing while bulk selling other stuff, although I didn't notice until two days later when I came to water flowers...


----------



## Wildroses (Aug 21, 2014)

I am constantly accidentally selling my tools. Once I was without a shovel for nearly a week because neither Nooks nor the museum would stock one. Now I keep an entire spare set of tools in my cupboard.


----------



## Songbird (Aug 21, 2014)

A DLC - The day AFTER it stopped being available.


----------

